# Derby Railway Warehouse - April 08



## NobodyGirl

Went to This place yesterday on an Exploration. This place is pretty run down due to fire and vandalism but is still a great explore.












Just got these put together, Ill upload more when I have been through them.


----------



## krela

Nice panorama. 

Please don't use exact visit dates, it's against the posting rules.


----------



## NobodyGirl

krela said:


> Nice panorama.
> 
> Please don't use exact visit dates, it's against the posting rules.




Okay, sorry about that, ill get used to it!


----------



## Kaputnik

*Re: Derby Railway Warehouse - 19/4/08*

It's a great place to look around, went recently with a few of the Derby bunch,
did you go into the depths of the basement? if not you'll love it down there, bring a good torch tho! like the top b/w pic.


----------



## NobodyGirl

*Re: Derby Railway Warehouse - 19/4/08*



Kaputnik said:


> It's a great place to look around, went recently with a few of the Derby bunch,
> did you go into the depths of the basement? if not you'll love it down there, bring a good torch tho! like the top b/w pic.



I got advised about that area by a Homeless guy in there who I had a nice chat with. I did see the underground area but the guy I was with wasn't happy about going down there and would not go down. So I diddnt spend long. Im going back soon, its sorta local so I diddnt mind missing it that time.


----------



## ashless

The basement rocks! Get yourself down there!


----------



## The_Revolution

Nice panorama shot; tried one myself but it didn't work....



ashless said:


> The basement rocks! Get yourself down there!



^^ Reckon some of the Derby veterans will be giving basement tours soon


----------



## ashless

The_Revolution said:


> Reckon some of the Derby veterans will be giving basement tours soon



Oh yes, free syringe with every family ticket!


----------



## NobodyGirl

ashless said:


> The basement rocks! Get yourself down there!



I shall very soon! Im not being put off the idea again lol.


----------



## Skaterdrew

You shoulda taken up my offer to take you round the basement, it was really cool and we found a 10 year old wheat cruches packet! what was up with ur friend anyway lol.


----------



## NobodyGirl

Skaterdrew said:


> You shoulda taken up my offer to take you round the basement, it was really cool and we found a 10 year old wheat cruches packet! what was up with ur friend anyway lol.



He had some bad feeling about the place, I really wanted to go down there with you guys, but diddn't wanna leave him out there. Sorry bout all that! Ill go down there! Thanks for mentioning this site!


----------



## Skaterdrew

You didnt really miss owt, those little kids were drivin me crazy and 3 turned out to be scared of the dark and the other kept scaring them lol. I was gonna try light painting but never got the chance.

I'm sure some of the derby crew will give you a tour if you ask them nicely.

Next on the list: the 1st floor!


----------



## The_Revolution

Skaterdrew said:


> You shoulda taken up my offer to take you round the basement, it was really cool and we found a 10 year old wheat cruches packet! what was up with ur friend anyway lol.



Did you find the 11 year old newspapers? - typical guy I had to look at the sports pages; Derby County were quite good back then


----------



## Skaterdrew

No i didnt, enough tires down there to supply a nation of quick-fits though.


----------



## ashless

Skaterdrew said:


> Next on the list: the 1st floor!



It's funny you should mention that......crashmatt will return at some point to conquer the mighty first floor, we got so close this week but didn't quite make it!


----------



## Skaterdrew

One step ahead of you mate, already been talking to crashmat about his obessesion lol





Part of the basement, shame none of the rest of my photos are focused.


----------



## NobodyGirl

Next on the list: the 1st floor![/QUOTE]

Yea there seemed a good way up there but we left early and went to another place. 

We got a rope ladder ready for that next time lol.


----------



## ashless

Haha, nice one! Just to prove we got the rope up there.........






Sorry to kinda hijack your thread by the way!


----------



## NobodyGirl

haha awesome!

Were just planning on nicking my dads fireman gear. Ill probably not make it, I have no upper arm strength what so ever... lol.


----------



## thompski

Nice pictures NobodyGirl, and welcome to the forum. Good to see its not been sealed up, which can't be said for other buildings in Derby.

I remember when the staircase was still intact two years ago (and most entrances in were wide open) I wish I had the guts to climb the stairs back then because I bet it was amazing.

Doing some research into the building I came across this planning application on Derby City Council's website LINK


----------



## Kaputnik

thompski said:


> Nice pictures NobodyGirl, and welcome to the forum. Good to see its not been sealed up, which can't be said for other buildings in Derby.
> 
> I remember when the staircase was still intact two years ago (and most entrances in were wide open) I wish I had the guts to climb the stairs back then because I bet it was amazing.
> 
> Doing some research into the building I came across this planning application on Derby City Council's website LINK


very interesting link, mate,
it is too nice a building to be demolished for some ticky tacky rubbish to replace it,
hope something usefull will be made out of it to preserve the exterior look of the place, which i really like.
interesting to hear from someone who visited the place when that spiral cast iron staircase was intact!
bet it was a bit of a gamble to go up it, even a couple of years ago tho!


----------



## NobodyGirl

thompski said:


> Nice pictures NobodyGirl, and welcome to the forum.



Thank choo!!!


----------



## crashmatt

NobodyGirl said:


> haha awesome!
> 
> Were just planning on nicking my dads fireman gear. Ill probably not make it, I have no upper arm strength what so ever... lol.



Once I'm up there - and WILL get up there damnit - it shouldn't be that hard for others to follow. Possibly be able to rig some form of sling lift.

I'm certainly going to get up there, and if anyone else wants to come up, I'll try and get them up.

Although, Ashless will tell you I'm not entirely sane, but don't believe him, that's just what the voices tell him.


----------



## smileysal

*Re: Derby Railway Warehouse - 19/4/08*



NobodyGirl said:


> I got advised about that area by a Homeless guy in there who I had a nice chat with. I did see the underground area but the guy I was with wasn't happy about going down there and would not go down. So I diddnt spend long. Im going back soon, its sorta local so I diddnt mind missing it that time.



It wasn't one of these guys you were talking to was it?







This is ThenewMendoza (he's on the left lol) chatting to Pete and Nigel, before they took us both on a tour, and TnM got fleeced for £2 and a couple of ciggies, and he got a warning from Nigel, 'Don't go in there Ian, it's dark, there's rats, Ian, IAN, don't go in there' - lmao. All I got was from Nige, 'effing hell, she's just going in, she doesn't care effing hell' then from Pete, 'she'll be fine Nige, she's got a head torch' huh, charming 

 Sal


----------



## NobodyGirl

*Re: Derby Railway Warehouse - 19/4/08*



smileysal said:


> It wasn't one of these guys you were talking to was it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is ThenewMendoza (he's on the left lol) chatting to Pete and Nigel, before they took us both on a tour, and TnM got fleeced for £2 and a couple of ciggies, and he got a warning from Nigel, 'Don't go in there Ian, it's dark, there's rats, Ian, IAN, don't go in there' - lmao. All I got was from Nige, 'effing hell, she's just going in, she doesn't care effing hell' then from Pete, 'she'll be fine Nige, she's got a head torch' huh, charming
> 
> Sal




lol nah, Just some guy with a can of some cheep cider and a cig wondering why on earth we found the place exciting.


----------



## NobodyGirl

crashmatt said:


> Once I'm up there - and WILL get up there damnit - it shouldn't be that hard for others to follow. Possibly be able to rig some form of sling lift.
> 
> I'm certainly going to get up there, and if anyone else wants to come up, I'll try and get them up.
> 
> Although, Ashless will tell you I'm not entirely sane, but don't believe him, that's just what the voices tell him.



I got called insane yesterday for wanting to jump down and see what the lower areas were like. I kept getting told it was unsafe and the floors would go through, but I was positive I was getting down there before I left. And I did! I did see some of the basement but I didn't go far. There were a bunch of kids that were there who all looked about 12/13ish that were pretty much showing me round and then Skaterdrew came down. Unfortunatly I had to leave and was pretty annoyed because I wanted to see the entirety of it. 

Ill spend a day there next time, im seeing the whole thing. and I think the rope ladder idea WILL work. Totally.


----------



## Skaterdrew

That climb down was sketchy though. Some of the timber was rotten and is now in a really bad shape. Thats the lowest level so it cant collaspe any more really. I'm just shocked the wooden level above it can surport all the bricks that haven collasped on to it.



Kaputnik said:


> very interesting link, mate,
> it is too nice a building to be demolished for some ticky tacky rubbish to replace it,
> hope something usefull will be made out of it to preserve the exterior look of the place, which i really like.
> interesting to hear from someone who visited the place when that spiral cast iron staircase was intact!
> bet it was a bit of a gamble to go up it, even a couple of years ago tho!



Whilst it will be a shame to loose the ability to explore the building, its good that the planning application is a conversion and restoration. This will at least extend the life of this magnificent building which is quickly falling apart





Talking of falling apart, is no one else surprise that this wooden floor hasn't collapsed under the weight of all the rubble. Saying this the wall appear to be built to last going by their thickness so i don't see why this doesn't apply to the floor as well.


----------



## Skaterdrew

I was crapping myself as well wen i poked my head though the hole to see you there mikeymike. Until i noticed you had a tripod 

Never crossed my mind you could have been a druggy who had mugged a photographer!

Glad you two wern't.


----------



## Skaterdrew

I didn't do much photography in the end, I was high on adrenaline from all the climbing. Who needs to be a druggy wen your have this hobby for a buzz.


----------



## johno23

^^ Reckon some of the Derby veterans will be giving basement tours soon [/QUOTE]

Hey not a bad idea,what with this and the culvert,we are going to be kept pretty busy.May even set up a stall selling hard hats,masks,torches, batteries etc.

what do you reckon Ashless


----------



## fezzyben

it facinates me as to how they got the car by the entrance in the position its in


----------



## Skaterdrew

fezzyben said:


> it facinates me as to how they got the car by the entrance in the position its in



It fascinates me theres a car in the basement. Oh i'll happily go on a tour. I didn't know wat to look at last time in there.


----------



## mikeymike

<br />




just had to .... more cuming


----------



## martinl

fezzyben said:


> it facinates me as to how they got the car by the entrance in the position its in



It's great! I can just squeeze round the side of that thing, otherwise I'd be walking the plank that Crashmatt quite happily dances over!

Gutted I missed the Stafford trip guys!


----------



## crashmatt

martinl said:


> It's great! I can just squeeze round the side of that thing, otherwise I'd be walking the plank that Crashmatt quite happily dances over!
> 
> Gutted I missed the Stafford trip guys!



Pah, that plank is perfectly sound. Well, it wobbles a _bit_

We'll be going back to Stafford, so I'll give you a shout when we do


----------



## thompski

The building was in pretty good condition until the mid 1990s when it was the victim of a major arson attack - nearby Friar Gate (a major route into Derby) was closed due to burning sections of the roof landing on the road. 

Heres a picture of some of its outbuildings taken in 1978;





Currently it seems the owners don't want anything to do with it, I can imagine its a very expensive job if somebody was to restore it. Derby Cityscape (Derby Urban Regeneration company) want to build apartments on the land around the building. It can't be demolished due to being listed. The Council wants to return the former railway line to use as a guided bus way which will drastically cut journey time between the city and the western suburbs.


----------



## mikeymike




----------



## The_Revolution

mikeymike - I really like that black and white panorama shot a few posts up ^^


----------



## **Mudlark**

this place looks amazing 
looks like you could easily spend a day there!
eagerly awaiting pics from the 1st floor......... 

looks really badly fire damaged though


----------



## NobodyGirl

Happily disturbing my photo taking *AGAIN* MikeyMike!!!!!


----------



## turkey

here's a few upstairs shots from a recent trip...













































​
turk


----------



## smileysal

aha, cheers Turkey. Now if those spiral stairs had still been there, (well they were there, but lying on the floor ) I'd have happily gone upstairs. but being the scaredy cat I am, didn't dare lol.

 Sal


----------



## thompski

Nice pictures Turkey, My mate did that 'bleeding child' stencil for his Graphic Design project in November so i'm all too familiar with it!

That means the staircase 'collapsed' very recently - between whenever you took those photos and late March when I first noticed the staircase had collapsed.


----------

